# 93 Maxima revs but won't run



## Maxima_Chick (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi guys,

My 93 Maxima (automatic) just broke down today... my boyfriend and I were driving down the highway, coasting/braking a bit due to traffic. Then, when he tried to accelerate, the engine reved, but the car didn't accelerate. 

There was no jolt, no strange sounds, nothing. Just a total loss of power, although the lights and everything else still worked. We pulled over, turned the car off, restarted, and pushed the gas pedal, but again, the engine would rev but the car didn't go anywhere. It was as like trying to accelerate in Neutral. Put it into 2nd gear, and the same thing -- the car actually rolled backwards a bit as we were on a slope. Ended up towing it home.

Any ideas what the problem might be? There's also been some loud squealing happening lately, more when it's cold, it seems. I've been thinking that was the power steering belt, as the p/s fluid keeps leaking (I just top it up every now and again when the steering gets heavy). 

Am fearing that I'll need have someone rebuild the trans, and at 200000+KMS, I'm really not sure it'll be worth it... 

Any advice/suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Tom 2000 (Jan 1, 2008)

Maxima_Chick said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My 93 Maxima (automatic) just broke down today... my boyfriend and I were driving down the highway, coasting/braking a bit due to traffic. Then, when he tried to accelerate, the engine reved, but the car didn't accelerate.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the transmission is gone. I would check the transmission fluid, if you haven't already.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

trans or converter are shot


----------



## RogerB (Feb 7, 2008)

Timing Belt! I wouldn't run it anymore, you could damage the engine if you haven't already.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

RogerB said:


> Timing Belt! I wouldn't run it anymore, you could damage the engine if you haven't already.


WRONG!
when the timing belt goes the engine will not rev.


----------

